# Heres A DIY Site You Guys and Gals Might Like



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

instructables.com

It has a myriad of DIY projects not many related to fish, but, maybe we can change that! Its an easy way to put together and view step by step projects. Also, a great way to share them as it puts your project into a pdf for you too. I'm interested in seeing what you guys think.

*I apologize for the repost as I accidentally posted in the wrong sub forum, I was using my palm t|x at the time in class and sometimes is clunky to navigate on.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

i love this site


----------

